# Buying a Boer



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I am looking to buy a Boer kid. I don't know a single thing about buying a Boer. (I am betting this is a bad mix) What sort of things am I looking for in a Boer kid, look-wise and pedigree-wise? What does everything mean and why? What is the price range for a good Boer goat? I don't want to jump in and get a crappy goat, so all help is appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Price ranges.... for registered stock here in California is... $300 and up.... quality goes up with price.... The over all appearance of a boer ...will tell you... if they are of quality...... then... you look at good teat structure...you want 1x1 clean or 2x2 clean teated.... good bite.... standing square... good pigment.... if it is a buck... you want the testies.... to have no split if possible...the bigger the worse it will be....

You want a nice thick wide back line.... as you feel down the spinal area...

You want..The look of Aww...the wow factor.... I find by 2.5 to 3 months old ...I know ...where they are going ...and that they have the potential...to be a show animal..... check here on the ABGA site.... breed standards.... http://www.abga.org/page.php?pageid=8

Also ...you can check on my website... home page ...and you can see some of my kids from the past... and kinda get an idea.... on what to look for.... A well muscled kid is crucial..... in searching for a good animal.....
Hope this helps.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: No problem...and you are welcome.....good luck... :thumb:


----------

